# Puppy Tease!



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Almost immediately after we got Haeden from the breeder I decided (much to the chagrin of my fiance) that I didn't want another V but desperately NEEDED another V. Taking what I learned from my first breeder experience I went out in search of a new breeder and found one that I completely trust and would love a pup from. They're become a great resource for V-related items and also a friend over the last year and a half or so. So...fast forward a year and a half- they had 11 puppies in October. There was one male that wasn't spoken for so she contacted us but with the wedding and everything else going on it isn't the right time for us.

This coming Sunday we're headed down to spend the majority of the day with them, introduce them to Haeden, and meet the pups!! All of the nuggets are spoken for so the ability to sabotage my fiance isn't really there (****!) but seeing all of those wrinkly little faces and puppy bellies is going to be a puppy tease! It's going to take much restraint but I think I will be able to see them and act like a responsible adult and just walk away. The breeder is onto me though and has already told me she'll need to do a head count before we leave their property  Between seeing these nuggets this weekend and all of the puppy pictures on the forum it's pretty much certain I've caught the puppy bug. I can't be the only one!!

I guess I'll just say it now...Hi, I'm Kate. And I'm a vizsla puppy addict.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Not to make it worse..... but we actually fell in love with the Vizsla breed at a wedding! 

Our friends got married about 5 years ago and brought their little 3 month puppy to their wedding and kept him in a small gated area during the ceremony. He was a little gentleman and joined the reception afterward. ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

MM, I've already protested that Mr. H should be our ring bearer but my fiance thinks that is a terrible idea. Aside from the fact that he would probably lose his mind having to sit still for the hour long ceremony while not getting to greet people and would likely turn into a terror, I have NO idea why he thinks it would be a bad idea  When people ask why he isn't in it I tell them that the church doesn't have enough insurance for Haeden 

We already know he's going to have to stay at his puppy hotel the night of the wedding so my own mother has thrown out the idea of cutting out of the wedding pictures early so she can get her "grandson" from the hotel and take him back to her house before the reception. For the love of dogs, I'm tellin ya!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah... let's just go ahead and change the forum name to Vizslas Anonymous. Any objections? No? Good.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it is a addiction. I have been studying bloodlines for over a year. With 3 Vs already in the house, I need to wait until one is close to retiring from hunting, before my next pup. But its tough, and I don't think I can hold out 2 more years.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We really love Dharma but she is a big handful of puppy and there are too many other animals in the mix despite the fact that my husband would gladly get another............. Oh no. I am not afraid to admit that I am a vizsla addict but I already have no sanity left!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhh. Earlier this year we went to our breeder's home to spend time with her new litter. Sweet puppy heaven, it is a good thing they were all spoken for. My youngest is still weeping about this little cutie pie:


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yesterday was the big day. I woke up like a kid on Christmas- jumped out of bed, amped up the dog about going and then got ready as fast as I could so we could go. Even though we got H from a breeder we only saw him at 8 weeks (not at 6 weeks like these pups) so I was very much looking forward to seeing them so tiny. Haeden and momma got along really well which was amazing. She gave him a few gentle corrections to tell him where he could/couldn't go at first, then she must have become comfortable because she wasn't overly concerned about him being around the puppies or down by the whelping box. The pups were absolutely tiny and adorable and perfect. All 11 of them got so excited and swarmed to you when you went down to their box, each trying to plea with you to pick them up. Of course I fell in love with one pup (the one who would have been ours if my fiance would have given the OK) and I couldn't put him down. He was so sweet- giving kisses and then snuggling into my neck to take a nap. He reminded me a lot of H the day we got him, pulling on my heart strings. As much as I would have loved to have the little guy he'll be going to a family hours away that has another V and will hunt him and get him into dock diving. Knowing he's headed somewhere that will use him for what he's meant to do makes me know we made the right decision in not getting him. Being around all of those pups reminded me of all the energy and work that it takes for an 8 week old pup so (as much as I hate to admit it) my fiance was definitely right in that I don't think we would be able to handle a pup in the midst of this wedding.

Jen (the breeder) was pulling pups out individually and having them follow a pheasant wing on a fishing line to show us their drive. I've never seen a pup so young stalk a bird like those pups! It really hit home that this is what they are meant to do. Haeden has NO hunt drive at all and is too skiddish to be able to go in the field so I don't feel too bad about him being a companion, but if my pup had the drive that these babies do then I would feel like I'm not doing enough. One of the little boys was crouched down so low, slowly stalking the wing over and over again- I was incredibly impressed. This breed never fails to amaze me on a daily basis!

All in all, it was great to meet the little nuggets! I can't wait to hear about them from the breeder as they grow up and see pictures from their owners that they post on her facebook page. I was thoroughly happy with my boy for being pretty gentle with them, although he wanted to paw them when he tried to play. He meshed well with momma and took her cues very well to do whatever she was comfortable with. Overall awesome vizsla day!!


----------

